# ALTA Antique Saw



## Mr Chips

Are you sure it wasn't ATLAS? Atlas Press ( based in Kalamazoo, mi) used to make various power tools under their name, the craftsman name, and the power king name. If that's the company you are thinking of, I think Black and Decker bought them in the 1960's or 70s


----------



## Mr Chips

ok, did a little Googling and found this article

http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=813&tab=0


----------



## Mr Chips

if you are a collector you might like this, current bid price is $10
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Fred-W-...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa76c74b8


----------



## dtsman

It was defenitley ALTA. I rewound and paused the tv to look at it more closely to see if it may have been a studio label covering the original label, but I could see the ALTA name plate was rivoted to the top part of the guard. Maybe they did alter it from Atlas to ALTA for studio reasons. Should have took a picture.
It was a large two handed saw. It was longer and larger than the Fred Wappat pictured above. I'll keep looking for a picture that would be similar and post back.

Bo
Houston, TX


----------



## Mr Chips

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/1830579.pdf


----------



## svcmax

I've been wondering myself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0eVX34DxFQ
Look around 3:15


----------



## dtsman

That's it svcmax! That is the scene I saw.

So, back to the original question.
Who is ALTA, and where are they now?
Did they make other tools?
Are they collectable?


----------



## dtsman

I extracted the picture.


----------



## Mr Chips

Looks exactly like the drawing in the patent filing. the little bit found on google links Alta and Wappat on a few items, so it's possible a trade name or partner of wappat. not much info, that's for sure

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/1830579.pdf


----------



## dtsman

Thanks Mr Chips.
(Oh yea, love your signature)

Me being a "Tim the Tool Man Taylor wanabe" and seeing a tool I never seen before sparked my interest and curiousity.
We are all making progress here, and I will keep the thread up to date with my findings. I just emailed a website called Vintage Machinery.org. http://www.owwm.com/home.aspx They do tie Wappat and ALTA together in one article for door planers and mortisers, but still no saw info.

Hopefull they may have some specifics and history of this. I am on a quest for information and education.

Bo

Remember,If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green) www.redgreen.com


----------



## hvaclover

There are guys who like tools and then there are the guys REALLY like tools. That's us guys who will be on our way to a hot service call and slam the brakes on if we see a yard sale and look for that old power tool.

I have a collection of tools that I don't use but want to keep as a reminder of what this country used to make.

My 35 year old son will carry on where I left off.


----------



## BigJim

Why not try a google for AMC as that name is on there also?


----------



## dtsman

Vintage Machinery returned my email with the following information.

" Alta saws were made by Fred G. Wappat, also known as the Wappat Gear Works:
http://owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=813
Wappat saws disappeared from the market nearly 60 years ago, I'm afraid. "

" The Alta name was used only very briefly—1927 through about 1930, so far as I can tell—although the Alta name lived on for quite a few years on their price lists for parts. "


Who would have thought I would have learned something new from a New Years marathon of the Stooges?


----------



## eworbit

Thanks dtsman. Saw this the same time you did on TV and was mesmerized by this saw Curley was using. Hopefully someone will put up a video on the saw. Looks like this saw fascinated us both enough to join this list.


----------



## hvaclover

geeze..this theard is getting sentimental :laughing:


----------



## dtsman

Oh, cmon.

Tools and stooges. Its man heaven.

I even adopted it for my avatar.


----------



## hvaclover

hey, i'm with you...


----------



## thermoj

*Alta*

A gent by the name of Fred Wappat started the Alta line of saws in 1927. According to VintageMachinery.org, this line of saws were very light yet large and rugged. Wappat sold the line to a larger company and ALTA was discontinued. Hope that helps.


----------



## sonnycrockett84

Thought I'd resurrect this thread with some pictures of a nearly identical saw. I've had this one in my collection for 3 or 4 years now. I collect vintage worm drive saws, and have probably 40 or so now. This is probably the heaviest saw I own. Its in very good condition, and even has its original wood carrying case. This one was originally sold in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Atomoros

*ALTA 1935 Stoogies short*

I just watched this short for the millionth time and just saw the saw and name. I was wondering about it not thinking one would have existed in 1935. I googled it and found your research, how ironic....woooob, woooob, nyuk nyuk


----------



## Whynotboldt

I have one one of these with a brass atla plate I have been looking for more information about it and wanted to figure a value I will post some pictures when I get home...


----------



## Karma Karr

September 2019 - I just saw (pun intended) that 3 Stooges episode and saw 'ALTA' very prominent on that big power saw. So I Googled it ... and got to this site ..... and learned all about it. Interesting.

Maybe Wappat changed the saw's name to ALTA .... because Wappat doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Hpmullins

I saw the same saw on 3 stooges. I have one bought 30 + years ago made wooden box to put it in thought it might be worth something, I would have to get in attic and see it worked when I put it away
HM


----------



## Sanderplane

Let me know if you ever sell that Wappat Size 4. I would be interested


----------



## Sanderplane

Let me know if you still need info on the saw or the history of Wappat.


----------



## Sanderplane

sonnycrockett84 said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread with some pictures of a nearly identical saw. I've had this one in my collection for 3 or 4 years now. I collect vintage worm drive saws, and have probably 40 or so now. This is probably the heaviest saw I own. Its in very good condition, and even has its original wood carrying case. This one was originally sold in Los Angeles, California.


Let me know if you ever decide to sell that size 4 saw. I have a size 3 and wouldn't mind buying it off of you. Just keep me in mind!


----------



## chandler48

IT's a 9 year old thread and unlikely you will receive a reply.


----------



## Tlittle

Sanderplane said:


> Let me know if you ever sell that Wappat Size 4. I would be interested


i have a Wappat / Alta size 3, serial # 1441, AC & DC, 
would love more info on it. any idea of value? it does work

t. little


----------



## Douglas Millett

I have one of these Alta saws type ac8dc serial #e957. I was trying to find out what type of oil to use in the worm drive and what the RPM’s of the saw is for cutting steel. Then I realized this if much older than I thought. Perhaps it might be worth enough that I could sell it and purchase a newer worm drive saw. Does anyone know anything about this? I have pictures, but not sure how to add them.


----------



## Douglas Millett

Here are more pictures


----------



## Douglas Millett

dtsman said:


> Just saw a saw I never seen before in an episode of the 3 Stooges.
> 
> It appeared to be a worm drive circular saw about 10" maybe. Said ALTA on the side of it real big and it did not look like a fake label. Googled it and could not find it.
> I like picking up old tools from yard sales, but have never seen this brand before.
> Did it exist?
> Where are they now?
> 
> Bo
> Houston, TX


Which 3 Stooges episode was that?


----------



## GrayHair

The short is 




The saw appears around 2:30


----------



## Sanderplane

Tlittle said:


> i have a Wappat / Alta size 3, serial # 1441, AC & DC,
> would love more info on it. any idea of value? it does work
> 
> t. little


Email or call me and I will help you out. Values are weird on those since most collectors don't seem too interested in them. I like them since they came from my hometown. I think I paid 150 for mine, but I have seen them in the 200-300 range, depending on the condition.
David Singler
[email protected]
724-553-0845


----------



## TimFromLA

Here is what the saw looks like from ALTA


----------



## Sanderplane

Douglas Millett said:


> I have one of these Alta saws type ac8dc serial #e957. I was trying to find out what type of oil to use in the worm drive and what the RPM’s of the saw is for cutting steel. Then I realized this if much older than I thought. Perhaps it might be worth enough that I could sell it and purchase a newer worm drive saw. Does anyone know anything about this? I have pictures, but not sure how to add them.
> View attachment 649619
> View attachment 649619


I have been looking for one of these if you are still thinking of selling. I even have some worm drives that I could trade. Let me know! 
mod edit - phone # removed for your protection.


----------



## quatsch

It's probably dangerous.


----------



## Sanderplane

Douglas Millett said:


> Here are more pictures
> View attachment 649622
> View attachment 649622


Please don't use this saw to cut steel! Please sell it to me! I am very interested in buying one of these!


----------



## chandler48

Since this thread is 10 years old, why don't you send the OP a private message to see what the situation is on the saw. Open forums is not the place to buy and sell stuff.


----------



## Cambushing

dtsman said:


> Vintage Machinery returned my email with the following information.
> 
> " Alta saws were made by Fred G. Wappat, also known as the Wappat Gear Works:
> http://owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=813
> Wappat saws disappeared from the market nearly 60 years ago, I'm afraid. "
> 
> " The Alta name was used only very briefly—1927 through about 1930, so far as I can tell—although the Alta name lived on for quite a few years on their price lists for parts. "
> 
> 
> Who would have thought I would have learned something new from a New Years marathon of the Stooges?


Well it's going to be 2022 tomorrow and I'm watching that episode..still looking for that Alta saw..lol


----------



## darrenspinner

dtsman said:


> Just saw a saw I never seen before in an episode of the 3 Stooges.
> 
> It appeared to be a worm drive circular saw about 10" maybe. Said ALTA on the side of it real big and it did not look like a fake label. Googled it and could not find it.
> I like picking up old tools from yard sales, but have never seen this brand before.
> Did it exist?
> Where are they now?
> 
> Bo
> Houston, TX


ALTA was a short lived tool company back in the 1920's and the 1930's. Many off brand American tools have long since vanished with modern outsourcing. Anything that is no longer manufactured could potentially be a collector item to someone (vintage tool collectors etc). If I remember correctly the ALTA tool brand was used on an episode (Pardon My Scotch) of the Three Stooges back in the late 1930's. I hope this information is helpful. 🖐😎


----------



## chandler48

@darrenspinner welcome to the forums. 11 year old thread and most of what you stated was covered over the 11 year span of the thread.


----------



## garmon

The Stooges short came as an extra on a Blu-ray. I just watched it, googled the saw and landed here eleven years after the beginning of the thread.  Thanks for the info.


----------

